
Here’s a tour of WeChat, the greatest mobile app in the world - jonbaer
https://hackernoon.com/heres-a-tour-of-wechat-the-greatest-mobile-app-in-the-world-5be62536ff4d#.4gu0edsl6
======
miguelrochefort
Can someone explain why the West doesn't have such a thing?

